# Bild in Zwischenablage kopieren?



## Math55 (4. März 2005)

hallo, geht es irgendwie, mit java einene screenshot zu machen UND ihn nicht auf der platte zu speichern, sondern eben im zwischenspeicher zu haben. man soll das bild dann irgendwo einfügen können. also wie der screenshot geht, das weiss ich. aber eben das zwischenspeichern nicht....

 danke


----------

